# 1990 Pulsar GTi-R suspension help needed



## Midnightsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey I am new to the nissan forums/platform and I was wondering what suspension upgrades are avaliable to the 1990 Pulsar GTi-R? I would love coilovers but will settle for some KYB GR-2 struts and lowering springs. Anyways, thx and hope to hear back soon


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

hit up ebay man lol.. thats wat i did


----------

